# Meetup Group in LA area



## Harmony (Apr 13, 2005)

Hello everyone!I have started a new meetup in the San Fernando Valley/LA area for people with food sensitivities. Ever gone to a potluck and only been able to eat what you brought? How would you like to go to a barbecue and be able to eat almost everything there? How about an amusement park trip with an understanding group you can share snacks and thrills with? Hi! My name is Harmony and I have multiple food sensitivities and food allergies including lactose, gluten, fruit, corn, and others. I also have hypoglycemia and IBS, so needless to say, outings take effort. I wanted to start a group for people like me and those who support us! Having food sensitivities doesn't mean you can't have a good time! We will be doing meetups that focus on food, but also meetups to just relax and enjoy. If you have food sensitivities or just want to support those who do, join us and let's have some fun! I am passionate about food and nutrition. I hope to create a wonderful and supportive group to share this passion with. I believe that what you put in your body is the most important thing you do all day. It affects so many things including mood, energy level, and ability to focus. I know that especially if you are new to adjusting to a food allergy/sensitivity it can seem daunting and intimidating trying to figure out what to eat. We will share tips, ideas, recipes, and most of all support and encouragement. Join me on this journey living happy, healthy lives! I have IBS, it doesn't have me!http://www.meetup.com/Awesome-Friends-with-Food-Sensitivities/


----------

